# I Need Y-axis Motor Replacment Info For A Series 1, 2hp Mill



## gapi (Apr 15, 2015)

I cannot find a motor supplier that can match this motor. I guess its a proprietary item.

The motor tests bad. Power to the motor is good.

Where can I get one?

thank You,


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 15, 2015)

Bridgeport 8F power feed motor. The 4640 is a good number. New from Hardinge is $827.
http://www.shophardinge.com/product.aspx?partNo=BP 12631051#MORE
Other places have them also
http://www.icai-online.com/dc-motor-new.html
http://hqtinc.com/pn038-0383newpwrfdmotor.aspx
Also several used on Ebay.


----------



## gapi (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks,

WoW, I have a feeling I'll be doing without. The electrician who diagnosed it did not pull the brushes I'm sure. I believe he may have gotten lazy on me seeing power going in and the motor not responding.
I hope he was wrong. Could it be just the brushes?


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 16, 2015)

A good motor shop should be able to diagnose what is wrong with it.
A quick search turned up this place
http://www.eicrepair.com/about-us


----------



## rgray (Apr 16, 2015)

Sweet mill. I have one like it. I only have the X axis drive though. My motor went bad on it and seeing those shocking prices....I converted to a treadmill motor. Not sure if that is workable for that Y axis.

The end of the armature had the gear teeth machined into it if I remember right. That's what made it hard to replace and expensive. I cut of the armature end with the gear and adapted a lovejoy type coupler so the treadmill motor could run it. Motor housing had to be cut down and a bearing holder made. Not a simple conversion.

My armature burned and the board also burned up....had it been just the armature I probably would have looked hard for a place to rewind it.


----------



## gapi (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks,

This motor has a removable gear. I'll see if we can get it looked at.


----------



## gapi (Apr 17, 2015)

OldMachinist said:


> A good motor shop should be able to diagnose what is wrong with it.
> A quick search turned up this place
> http://www.eicrepair.com/about-us


  Thank You, I called and they do boards and drives only. I was referred to Rome Electric


Upon closer inspection,
I removed one of the brush caps and it would not spring up.
I lightly prodded it and there is no movement at all. I put the cap back on.
I then rolled it over to the other brush cap and can see someone has chipped the screw slot.

Like I said, the previous crew would be capable of running the brushes into the ground until it quit, or anything no-craft or slob like.

We sent the motor out in the Marietta area..


----------

